# KYIV | Projects & Construction



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Since my last thread has disappeared due to some forum malfunctions, I'm making a new one.


Kyiv, the capital of Ukraine, has been undergoing a development boom for a decade now but it's still a long way before catching up to its potential due to many years of a secondary role while under foreign rule. Today it's one of the largest cities in Europe and since recently has entered the skyscraper race. 

It is also a EURO 2012 finals host city.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

SKY TOWERS
47 fl | 34 fl | 210 meters


Sky Towers are planned as a premium commercial development located on a 0.74 hectare site along Peremogy Avenue in Kyiv. The site is in a densely populated area, close to the city centre and Kyiv’s main railway station.The project is designed to have three buildings, ranging from six to 47 storeys, with a gross area of approximately 215,400 square metres and approximately 170,300 square metres of useable space. This includes approximately 46,300 square metres of income-producing parking space and approximately 7,100 square metres of retail space. The site is also planned to contain a fitness centre, a conference hall and approximately 935 underground parking lots.

Groundworks started in the fourth quarter of 2007 and construction is expected to be completed in the third quarter of 2010.

The concept design was developed by DLN, Maunsell Aecom, R.A. Heintges & Associates, ACLA, C&A, MVA Hong Kong.




























Construction site. It's just the beginning.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

SUBWAY NETWORK EXPANSION
Kyiv has the most extensive subway network in Ukraine and one of the most extensive ones in all of Europe. It is in constant process of expansion which is now being accelerated due to heavy traffic congestion. 

According to an approved plan by 2020 it will have 141,4 kilometers of railways, a total of 109 stations, 10 of which will enable you to change lines. Purple represents under construction sections of the subway network.









Next year alone a total of 7 stations are planned for opening.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

MIRAX TOWERS

Office twin skyscrapers. Along with the Sky Towers and several other ungoing skyscraper projects, it will put Kyiv on the worlds skyscraper map.
192.0 meters 
46 floors




















First tower is under construction


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

ESPLANADE

35 floors office skyscraper/highrise is being built next to the recently completed class A skyscraper "PARUS" creating a unique office highrise area in Ukraine.




















































Note: there are many other towers of around this height that are planned or constructed in Kyiv, but they are residential, while this tower is an office one.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

PODIL BRIDGE

This is a massive project whose cost is now in billions of dollars. It's an enormous six auto lane and two subway lanes bridge stretching for over 7 kilometers.













































Part of it where it connects with Podil (a historic district)









It will also connect "mainland" Kyiv with the Rybalski Peninsula where the future business district will be located


----------



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice! Didn't know Kyiv was booming that much!


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ Thats nothing yeat there is so much construction going on in Kyiv that we cant make updates from all the buildings!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm only going to be showing the most interesting projects


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

VESNA NA ZARICHNIY

42 floorers (some towers will be shorter though)

Residential complex of about a dozen residential skyscrapers on the waterfront of the Dnipro river in Kyiv. We have had residential buildings of this height already but never in such an elegant, modern complex and a beautiful location.













































Construction had just started​


----------



## Peter The Great (Sep 28, 2002)

I bet Pittsburgh was their inspiration for the CBD.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

WTC Skyscraper
31 floors, office use, adjacent to a future hotel of 450 rooms




























Monorail being tested near Kyiv










Trading-Entertainment Center
Two 250 meters height skyscrapers. 53 floors.

Towers on the right









on the left. You can see _Sky Towers_ near it in the renderings


----------



## Demolition Dan (Dec 17, 2007)

--

*Back to the buildings ...again.*
Personally , I think impressive designs are all very good , but I think its better for city to focus on achievable , quality buildings first.I dont see the point of impressive skyscraper district plans ( like Rybalski Peninsula), before theyre immently achievable.The stadium is certainly a step in the right direction


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

XAPAKTEPHИK;20625483 said:


> Are you OK people???
> What does GDP have to do with Boom in Construction and Urban Development???
> It seems that Hed_Kaidi and Demolition_Dan are here to make a mess.
> 
> *Dear moderators - can we please erase their off-topic posts - so we don't have a mess on our hands.*


Done. Please stay on topic, guys.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Kiev is growing very fast. Good for Kiev!!! I love Moscow, Kiev and Minsk! Slavs!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, a lots of very impressive projects


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo (Aug 1, 2006)

ZZ-II said:


> wow, a lots of very impressive projects


And this is only the beginning! kay:


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo (Aug 1, 2006)

New renders of Kyiv Business District!


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> New renders of Kyiv Business District!




What Did They Do???

They completely butchered the business district!


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ Relax dose are just bad renders its going to look the same as it did before maybe even better!


----------



## feyma (Nov 25, 2008)

20.06.09

Sky Towers

20.06.09




















































































































































































































































Навпроти ЗАГСу реконструюють трамвайні шляхи:



















Just few photos of Transport Ministry





































Esplanade

20.06.09



























































































My friend)




























My favourite position)
































































Housing Complex on Klovskiy Lowering






















































































































Office Complex on the Mechnikova st.

20.06.09


----------



## feyma (Nov 25, 2008)

Esplanade Tower


----------



## feyma (Nov 25, 2008)

Housing Complex on Klovskiy Uzviz


----------



## feyma (Nov 25, 2008)

Housing Coplex on Lesi Ukrainky Avenue


----------



## feyma (Nov 25, 2008)

3x37fl Office Comlex on Predslaviska st.


----------



## feyma (Nov 25, 2008)

Dolphin House


----------



## feyma (Nov 25, 2008)

Office Complex on Mechnikova st.


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Can you picture Kyiv in 10 years  Ukraine will be a completely different country in 2019-2020


----------



## daneo2 (Oct 26, 2009)

does anyone have some information about Kyiv Citi, that new business island?


----------



## emreg (Jan 4, 2010)

wow.. i am an admirer of kiev.. i was there at april 2009 and loved it..

it is really beautiful and well planned city. and these high rises dont seem ugly like in some other cities.. i am sure ukrainians will do good job not destroying Kievs beautines.

and looking forward to work in a project there


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

please update this one !


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

There is u/c Fairmont hotel in Kyiv. Do you have any pictures of it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice Projects! I´m sure that Kiev will look really great in future:cheers:


----------



## renerroll (May 29, 2009)

wow, didn't know nothing about a "Kyiv-city".... Esplanate and Parus i seen before, but isn't that buildings - Sky Towers or others


----------



## Пятница (Dec 19, 2007)

subscribe


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES
*APRIL-MAY 2011*
_Photos by local ukrainian forumers_

*7a KLOVSKY DESCENT | 163m | 48 fl | T/O*
-*current tallest building all over Ukraine*









*GOLDEN PARK | 27 fl | CLADDING*









*HILTON KYIV | 96m | 25 fl | U/C*









*DIAMOND HILL | 20 fl | T/O*









*"TORONTO-KYIV" HOTEL & OFFICES | 8-14 fl | T/O*









*OSOCORKY & POZNYAKY BLOCKS | 20-38 fl | U/C*









*SUNNY GATE | 10-19 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*#PROJECT: ESPLANADNAYA STREET OFFICE TOWER, 16F*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*#PROJECT: SHEKAVITS'KA STREET OFFICE TOWER, 12F*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*#PROJECT: SOFITEL KYIV, 14F*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*#PROJECT: NABEREZHNOKRESHATITS'KA STREET, 7F*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*#PROJECT: VYDUBYCHI METRO TOWERS, 5 x ~40F *


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Kiev, you have got yourselves an elite stadium for the Euro 2012. What are you gonna do next?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

**RS** said:


> *#PROJECT: VYDUBYCHI METRO TOWERS, 5 x ~40F *


A fucking beauty.


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

_Hawk_ said:


> *Офісно-готельний комплекс по вул. Набережно-Хрещатицька*
> 
> дислокація: Київ, вул. Нижній Вал, 63, Ярославська, 58 та Набережно-Хрещатицька
> розробка: 2008-2017
> ...


25.09.2015


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Fayna Town*

*Str. Saluytna 2*

*U/C *

542 088 м2 (8339 apartment units)









































































​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Respublika*

*Kiltseva Doroha Street,1 *

*U/C *


































































​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*UNIT.City*

*Str. Dorogozyyska, 1*

*U/C *


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Rybalsky *

*Str. Naberezhno-Rybalska Doroha, 3-9 *

*U/C *


























































​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Mirax*

*Hlybochytska Street,43 * 


*U/C *

1500 apartment units 
Price per Square Meter: 850$














































​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Malakhit*

*Bohdanivska Street, 7A*

*U/C *

1180 apartment units
Price per Square Meter: 912$






























































​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*"Avtograf"*

*Str. Henerala Zhmachenko, 28*



*U/C *


























































​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Taryan Towers*

*John Paul II Street, 12* 


*U/C *



























































​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Frantsyskyi Kvartal 2* 


*Str. Velyka Vasylkivska, 139*


*U/C *













































​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

* "BGV 16/18" Baggovutivska Street*























*Silk Loft*













*"Campus"*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Signature Garden* 



*Mechnikova Street*


*U/C *












































































​


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Residential "Poetica"
25-28 floors

U/C:

Developer: ENSO


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

*Rybalsky *

*Str. Naberezhno-Rybalska Doroha, 3-9 *

*U/C *


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

*«Chicago Central House» *

*Antonovicha Str. 44 *

*Developer: Saga Development *

*U/C *






































































































https://chicago.kiev.ua/progress/


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

New stairs to link two important historical parts of Kyiv has been opened:


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Reconstructed park near Dnipro river:


----------



## kuniokun (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow. New projects have much better architecture than these from some years earlier


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

kuniokun said:


> Wow. New projects have much better architecture than these from some years earlier


Big improvements in last few years indeed.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«San Francisco» 

14 floors

3 homes

Developer:Riverside Development and KDD Engineering

U/C


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Svitlo Park» 

9-27 floors

23 homes

Developer:KMB

U/C


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Time» 

8/10/13/23/25 floors

3 homes

Developer:bUd development

U/C


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Residential «Hoffmann Haus» 

25 floors

https://stolitsagroup.com

Completed


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Residential «Crystal House» 

9/26 floors

Developer:UKRBUD

U/C


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Varshavskiy Plus» 

23-26 floors

10 homes

Developer:Stolitsa Group

U/C


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Residential «Tetris Hall 2» 

28 floors

2 homes

Developer:КАN Development

U/C
























DSC_0062 by Alex, on Flickr

DSC_0063 by Alex, on Flickr

DSC_0362 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Frantsyskyi Kvartal 2 » 

U/C



_Hawk_ said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Start» 

10-26 floors

3 homes

Developer: Bud development 

U/C




_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Urban Park» 

25floors

10 homes

Developer: UKRBUD

U/C



_Hawk_ said:


>











https://ub.com.ua/ru/projects/zhitlovij-kompleks-urban-park



Mic9N said:


> Ход строительства, июнь:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Kamerton» 

12/23 floors

Developer: Fundament

U/C





















https://kamerton.house/uk/construction-progress/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Edeldorf» 

26 floors

2 homes

Developer: Edelburg Development

U/C




_Hawk_ said:


> http://edel-dorf.de


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Italiysky Kvartal» 

4 floors

14 homes

Developer: KMB

U/C



_Hawk_ said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Montreal House»| Prep 

Str. Antonovycha, 91

11/22 floors



























http://montreal.kiev.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«А52»| U/C 

Str. Sichovykh Striltsiv, 52

4/17 floors

Developer: DIM













































https://a52.com.ua/en


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Impressive projects in Kiev


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Andre_Filipe said:


> Impressive projects in Kiev


thx:cheers1:


----------



## BlueBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Harisson said:


> thx:cheers1:


Seem to be a lot of tower blocks, are there any more urban developments going on?


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

BlueBalls said:


> Seem to be a lot of tower blocks, are there any more urban developments going on?




Reconstruction of the Kyiv Zoo


SashOk said:


>





SashOk said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*«GIMNAZIYA A+»*




































https://www.facebook.com/PRAGMATIKA/?__tn__=k*F&tn-str=k*F


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Good work, Harisson, please keep it up!


----------



## ophizer (Oct 18, 2010)

киЄффф
is where "towers in the park" went to die :cripes:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«River Mall»| U/C 

-*GBA* - 140 000 sq.m.
-*GLA* - 62 200 sq.m.
-*Land area* - 6,657 ha.
-*Parking spaces* - 2000
-*Developer* - "Vilna Ukrayina"


















https://www.behance.net/gallery/27223005/Exterior-rendering-by-River-Mall






















































http://abcnews.com.ua/ru/education/kak-stroitsia-trts-river-mall-v-kieve-foto


_Hawk_ said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*«Busov Hill» | 23fl | U/C*


















https://busovhill.com.ua/galereya


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Linden Luxury Residences»| U/C 

Str. Lyuteranska, 14v

14 floors

Developer: Budhouse Group


















http://bhg.kiev.ua/en/lindenluxury_en.htm



CAPMAT said:


> *1.08.2018*


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Standard One»| U/C 

Str. Vasylkivska, 100

24 floors

Developer: KDD Engineering



























https://s1.ua/en/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«New York Concept House»| Completed 

Str. Antonovycha, 74-78

21 floors

Developer:  Saga Development




































http://new-york.com.ua/#


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Bristol Comfort House»| U/C 

prospekt Valeriya Lobanovskoho, 146-b

25 floors

Developer:  Saga Development




































https://bristol.house/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Chicago Apartments»| U/C 

Str. Kazymyra Malevycha, 75-77

18/20/22/24 floors









http://www.merx.ua/contest-future-house/-1/


_Hawk_ said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Tourbillon»| U/C 

Str. Protasiv Yar

35 floors

3 homes

Developer: Daytona Development Company


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Intergal City»| Prep 

Str. Staronavodnićka, 16b

9/28 floors

5 homes

Developer: Integral Bud






















































http://intergal.city


----------



## BlueBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow, the last project looks amazing. Actually a lot of these projects are above what i would expect given the often bleak coverage of Ukraine's situation I read in the media.


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

BlueBalls said:


> Wow, the last project looks amazing. Actually a lot of these projects are above what i would expect given the often bleak coverage of Ukraine's situation I read in the media.


It's good time to visit Kyiv before it's crowded with tourists in 2-3 years. Provided that Ryanair is already here, may be it's a bit too late now.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Scandia» | 7fl | U/C






















































http://scandia.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Vlasna» | 10x7fl | U/C




































https://www.vlasna.com.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Roshen Plaza»| U/C








































































https://www.epravda.com.ua/rus/publications/2018/09/28/641048/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Intergal City»| U/C*

9-28 floors

8 homes

Developer: Intergal-Bud








































































http://intergal.city/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Tourbillon» | U/C*

35 floors

15 homes

Developer:Daytona Development Company


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«12L» | Prep*

35 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Dnipro Hills» | Prep*

38 floors

Developer: DIM

Start сonstruction: 2019


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Antonovicha, 138*

33 floors

Developer: DIM

Start сonstruction: 2018


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Lviv quarter» | U/C*

22 floors

Developer: RIEL


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Troitskaya» | Prep*

27 floors

Developer: A Development

Start сonstruction: 2019


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«GolfStream» | Prep*

24 floors

Developer: UKRBUD

Start сonstruction: 2018


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Olimpic Plaza» | Prep*

36 floors

Developer: UKRBUD

Start сonstruction: 2019


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Diadans»| U/C*

20 floors

2 homes

Developer: ENSO









http://www.diadans.com/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«White Lines»| U/C*

25 floors

3 homes

Developer: A Development




































http://whitelines.com.ua/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Nauki 58»| U/C*

25 floors


















http://nauki58.com.ua/uk/головна/#galerry


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Avenue 53 | U/C*


















http://www.avenue53.ua/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Podil Grand Vintage»| U/C* 

11 floors

Developer: Edelburg Development









http://podolgrad-vintage.com.ua/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«New Avtograf»| U/C 

Str. Zhmachenko, 26

22/18/26 floors

2 homes




































http://new-avtograf.com.ua


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Finland Yard» | U/C *

4 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Pechersky Bastion» | Prep*

25-32 floors

5 homes


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«K8» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Star» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Geometriya» | U/C*

Homes: 2
9 floors
Developer: KYIVBUDDEVELOPMENT






https://kbd.estate/geometriya?utm_source=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Praga-2» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Desna Residence»*

Homes: 12
6 floors
Developer: Desna


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Alpine town» | U/C*

Homes: 22
5 floors
Developer: Desna


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Centre - 2» | U/C*

Homes: 25
12 floors
Developer: Desna


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Centre » | U/C*

Homes: 22
8 floors
Developer: BM


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«CITY LAKE » | U/C*

Homes: 34
10 floors
Developer: BM


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«CITY LAKE -2 » | U/C*

Homes: 6
10 floors
Developer: BM


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Euro City» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Club House» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Рodol» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Pechersk Hills Residence»*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Villa 1»*




































http://elektraua1.rssing.com/chan-6177945/all_p4.html


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Gogolivska, 8*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Gogolivska, 4*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Sofiyevksi» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Pallаdio» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Riviera» | Prep*

Homes: 35
10-38 floors
Developer: City One Development


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Rybalsky» | U/C*


Homes: 52
10-22 floors
Developer: Saga


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Greenville Pechersk» | U/C*


Homes: 5
11-25 floors
Developer: Greenville


















http://greenville-pechersk.com.ua/?utm_source=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=6500


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Pechersk Сity» | Prep*


Homes: 9
8-22 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Olimpic Plaza» | Prep*


Homes: 6
5-35 floors
Developer: UKRBUD


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Status Group» | Com*









https://statusbud.com/ua/cms/biznes_centr_na_dneprovskoj_naberezhnoj.html


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Metropole» | U/C*


Homes: 3
27 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Central Plaza» | U/C*


28 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Einstein Concept House» | U/C*


11 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Olimpik City» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Leipzig» | Com*


















by lensky


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Malevich Tower» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«A136» | U/C*

33 floors
Developer: DIM




































http://a136.com.ua/


----------



## 2G2R (May 2, 2018)

Well, i'm in love! Kiev is very creative, a lot of smart and nice projects!


----------



## ccadp (Feb 13, 2019)

This Pochayna Town project is a fake or a fraud, please delete the post as the architectural photos (our photos) are used illegally. Thanks a lot


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Chicago Central House» | U/C* 

28 floors
Developer: SAGA


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Abricos» | U/C *

Homes: 3
26 floors
Developer: KMB


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Concordia» | U/C*

20 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Malahyt» | U/C *

Homes: 5
25 floors
Developer: IntegralBud


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Montreal House» | U/C *

Homes: 3
10-25 floors
Developer: MC


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«M Tower» | Prep *

25 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Rusanivka» | Prep *

Homes: 3
21-25 floors
Developer: BUD Capital


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Club House» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Appart Hotel » | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Riviera» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Royal» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«SK» | U/C *

Homes: 3
16 floors



























https://skvartal.com.ua/?utm_source=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=6590


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Tesla House» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Lipki Island City Resort» | U/C *

Homes: 32
2–30 floors
Developer: City One Development
















































































































































































https://lipkiisland.com/?utm_source=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=6609


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«M4» | Prep *

26 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Radchenka» | U/C *

Homes: 7
26 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Novolipki» | Com *

Homes: 28
32 floors
Developer: City One Development


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Aloft Hotel*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«APRIL MALL» & «APRIL ТOWER»| U/C *



Homes: 3
2–30 floors
Developer: Kyivproekt-Development


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Kalibris»| Prep*

Start Construction: 2019


Homes: 5
5–33 floors
Shopping Mall: 104.400 м2
Developer: Kyivproekt-Development


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Polova»| Prep*

Start Construction: 2019


Homes: 1
10 floors
Developer: Kyivproekt-Development


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

hhh


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Salut»| U/C *


Homes: 2
5-35 floors
Developer: bUd development


















http://bud-salut.com/?utm_source=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=5825


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Mariinskiy» | U/C *


Homes: 1
15 floors
Developer: Budhausr Group


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*«Slavutich» and «Slavutich 2» | U/C *


http://www.bud-slavutich.com/ua/gallery/construction/




http://www.bud-slavutich2.com/ua/gallery/construction/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Pier 8» | U/C *

Homes: 2
20-24 floors
Developer: Intergal-bud


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«FJORD» | U/C *

Homes: 2
31 floors
Developer: Enso


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Illinsky House» | U/C *



























https://illinsky.com/en


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Park Inn Boryspil» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Skorovody House» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*BC «XL» | U/C *

22 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Shato» | Prep *

Start Construction: 2019

Homes: 4
25 floors
Developer: City One Development


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Alfa» | Prep *

Start Construction: 2019

Homes: 3
10-23 floors
Developer: Alfa Group


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Lipki Island City Resort» | U/C *

Homes: 4
24-32 floors
Developer: City One Development

Phase 1






























































https://lipkiisland.com/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Taryan Towers» | U/C *

Homes: 3
3x35 floors
Developer: Taryan Group


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«JackHouse»*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Іntergal Сity» | U/C *

Homes: 5
8x28 floors
Developer: Іntergal Bud


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Garden Way» | Prep*

Homes: 8
3x28 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Kitaevo» | Prep*

Start Construction: 2019


Homes: 8
14 floors
Developer: SAGA Development and Perfect Group


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«BC M»| U/R*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«50Avenue» | U/C *

Homes: 1
24 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Saga City Space» | U/C *

Homes: 2
4 floors
Developer: SAGA Development


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Сinema «Zoryany» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*BC «Zoryany» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«GV» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Ріхеrt» | U/R *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«P53» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Zagreb» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«OK'LAND» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«D13» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«FORUM City Garden» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Art Zavod Platforma» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*KOLIBEI | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Struetinsky»*


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Hawk, any pictures of new glass bridge yet?


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Quicksilver said:


> Hawk, any pictures of new glass bridge yet?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

^^

*Kyiv new bridge closed next day after opening: Glass cracks after vandalism or shooting (Video)*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Zarichna» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Visionary Residential Complex» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«М13» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Museum Roshen» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Parking | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Z by Alex, on Flickr










Z by Alex, on Flickr










Z by Alex, on Flickr










Z by Alex, on Flickr










Z by Alex, on Flickr










Z by Alex, on Flickr










Z by Alex
, on Flickr









Z by Alex, on Flickr










Z by Alex, on Flickr










Z by Alex, on Flickr










Zby Alex, on Flickr










Zby Alex, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Renaissance Residence*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«INTEGRITY» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Diadans» | U/C *

Homes: 2
32 floors
Developer: ENSO


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«French Quarter 2» | U/C *

Homes: 12
25 floors
Developer: bud Capital


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ONOVO Dendra Hotel*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Protasi Yar» | Prep*

Homes: 18
5-33 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Zeppelin» | U/C*

Homes: 1
17 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Omega» | U/C*

Homes: 2
15 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Sonic Hotel and Business Center » | U/C*

Homes: 2
8 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«CitySPACE» | Prep*

Homes: 3
12 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«CitySPACE» | U/C*

Homes: 1
7 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Riviera Zoloche Resort & Spa*






Homes: 180


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«LaLaLend» | U/C*

Homes: 30
5-25 floors


----------



## 2G2R (May 2, 2018)

My favorites :


_Hawk_ said:


> *«Protasi Yar» | Prep*
> 
> Homes: 18
> 5-33 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Leo XXI» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Riviera Villas» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

337970927


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Luteranska, 18*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«SV58» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Docuchayevsky Resdidence» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Safari» | U/C *

Homes: 3
14-24 floors
Developer: SAGA


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«S24» | U/C *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Diamant» | U/C *


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Completed part of reconstructed Kyiv Zoo. It's used to be a horrible place during my childhood:




































































































Taken from this post: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=159643840&postcount=1021


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Lucky Land» | U/C *

Homes: 40
13-22 floors
Developer: DIM Group


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Rusaniv Residence» | U/C *

Homes: 2
25 floors
Developer: Perfect Group та Citex Development


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«ZM» | U/C *

Homes: 16
11-20 floors
Developer: KMB


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«FF» | U/C *

Homes: 6
26 floors
Developer: KMB


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«UNIT.Home» | U/C *

Homes: 32
5-26 floors
Developer: KAN and UDP


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Standart One» | U/C *


25 floors
Developer: KDD Engineering


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Dibrova Park» | U/C *


Homes: 10
25 floors
Developer: IB Alliance


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«GENESIS» | U/C *

Homes: 2
16-30 floors
Developer: UKRBUD


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* «APRIL ТOWER» | U/C*

Homes: 2
20 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«HIPPODROME MALL» | U/C*

GBA – 450 000 m2
GLA – 250 000 m2


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Olimpisky, South Mall, Plaza | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«LAK Mall» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«B11» | U/R*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Metinvest» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Lex Park» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«A31» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«MU96» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Y38/44» | U/R*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Euroformat» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«ANBU» | U/R*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«M204» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Italian Quarter» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«50Avenue» | U/C*

Homes: 2
39-52 floors
Developer: UI


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«UNIT.Home» | U/C*

Homes: 32
5-26 floors
Developer: KAN and UDP


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Creator City» | U/C*

Homes: 8
25 floors
Developer: Creator Bud


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«DOCK32» | U/C*

26 floors
Developer: KN


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Novolipki 7» | U/C*

Homes: 4
28 floors
Developer: UDP


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Y38» | U/R*

Homes: 1
10 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Metinvest» | U/R*

Homes: 1
5 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«А31» | Prep*

Homes: 1
9 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Euroformat» | U/C*

Homes: 1
4 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«X5» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Standard One Terminal» | U/C*

Homes: 1
24 floors
Developer: KDD Engineering


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Be the One» | U/C*

Homes: 1
21 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«L30» | U/C*

Homes: 1
24 floors
Developer: BudCapital


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Hotel M11» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Retroville*




















https://rau.ua/ru/news/novosti-partnerov/renata-retroville/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* «UNIT.City Kampus» | U/C*

Homes: 2
7 floors
Developer: KAN


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«UNIT.City Business Park» | U/C*

Homes: 1
6 floors
Developer: KAN


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Hotel "Senators Park"*


----------



## Saltovka (May 17, 2016)

Not bad (almost all projects above) but the surrounding may be an issue


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Egoist Residence» | U/C*

Homes: 1
27 floors
Developer: Saga Development


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«BOSTON Creative House» | U/C*

Homes: 2
24 floors
Developer: Saga Development


----------



## Black_Duck (Nov 19, 2018)

_Hawk_ said:


> *«Egoist Residence» | U/C*
> Homes: 1
> 27 floors
> Developer: Saga Development


First project this house - 36 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«KzN School» | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Forest Park» | U/C*

Homes: 6
4 floors
Developer: ZIM Capital Group


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Karavan*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«New Avtograf» | U/C*

Homes: 5
27 floors
Developer: DIM


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«OZON Concept House» | U/C*

Homes: 8
18 floors
Developer: SAGA


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«KYIVPROEKT City Space» | U/C*

Homes: 2
20 floors
Developer: SAGA, Perfect Group and Kyivproekt Development


























[/resize]


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Great» | U/C*

Homes: 10
28-32 floors
Developer: Riel


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«M11» | Prep*

Homes: 1
32 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Arsenal» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«SL» | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«Andrievski» | U/C*

Homes: 2
7 floors
Developer: SAGA


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*«V Tower» | Prep*

Homes: 2
26 floors


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Kyiv City*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Respublica *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Respublica*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

_Hawk_ said:


> *Respublica *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Red Line 


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*4U | U/C






















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

ddd


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* Polaris Home&Plaza | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Stanford | U/C

























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Metropilia | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Bereg Dnipra | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Lvivska Pl | U/C















*


----------



## JBsam (Apr 4, 2020)

Some of these projects are very good looking


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* BASA city | U/C





























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Desna Park Residence | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Plaza Kvartal*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Trinity | Prep















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*T Tower | Prep



































*


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Arsenal House* *| Prep* 




































ЖК АРСЕНАЛ House, Киев — Квартиры в новостройках — ЛУН


Все о ЖК Арсенал Хаус (ул. Московская, 7) на ЛУН: продажа квартир в новостройке от застройщика, актуальные цены, планировки, ход строительства на фото и инфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Zarichna | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Respublika








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Mirax*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Beresteyskiy








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* POLARIS Home&Plaza | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* Life Story | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Rybalsky | U/C

























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*NEAPOLIS*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*K59 | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Nordica Residence | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Park Lakes | U/C



























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*UNIT.Home*


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Wayden21 said:


> We always forget this city when it comes to rating european skylines, but I think with all these projects and what have already been built Kyiv will get the third of fourth best skyline in Europe after Moscow, London and Paris (because of its unique cluster of la defense). Frankfurt and Warsaw are far far away!


Well,Frankfurt/Main is quite ok,(especially in term of single skyline of a cluster or clusters of vertical ,yet at the same time top modern buildings.Moreover,on average,not only taken into account of high-rises/skyscrapers/supertalls,for all builings within a city in term of quality level of cladding/facades, then Frankfurt IS ALSO by far compared superior to Warsaw and Kyiv,again for the long time being),and now STILL (tbh) ahead both Warsaw AND Kyiv for the long time being,skyline wise,otherwise totally agree with the rankings
London would be in my optical view the nr. 1 of European overall skyline (incl. all its clusters),and then Paris and then after Moscow ,but back on topic again.
Lovely and kinda unexpectedly clean and top modern - in term of choice of cladding/facades - building updates,though.So, keep it up,Kyiv,wish Kharkiv, Lviv,Lugansk(kinda difficult,tho) ,Mariupol, Donetsk(kinda difficult,tho),Sevastopol(kinda difficult,too,tho),Poltava and Odessa would be as equally booming,particularity in term of higher buildings than 5-15 stories' buildings,but lovely non-vertical buildings they have,too,on averege,both historical and modern ones,as far I have been witnessed;-)


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Creator City | U/C












































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Zarichna | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Crystal Park Tower | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Be the One | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* Manhattan city

























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Signature*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* Forest Park | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*CUBE Apartments & Hotel | U\C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Sky River 2 | U\C


















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Optimisto*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Syretskiy Park | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Japanese Embassy | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*BC Podil | U/C*

Developer: Edelburg Development 

*







*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Grand Vintage BC | U/C*

Developer: Edelburg Development

*

























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Podil Grand Vintage | U/C*

Developer: Edelburg Development

*
















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Edelweiss House | U/C*

Developer: Edelburg Development


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Novolipki 5 | U/C




























Novolipki 7
















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Alpina | U/C*

Developer: St.Sophia Homes


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Concordia | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Park Lakes | U/C*

Developer IntargalBud


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*SKY AVENUE | U/C*

Developer IntergalBud


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Uno City House | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*LAVRSKIY | U/C*

Developer: St.Sophia Homes


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Solomenskiy

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*V1 | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Turgenivska 22 | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* Paradise Avenue | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*GsP | Prep*

Start Construction 2021
*















































































*

all apartments are on two levels
*
















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

on the other side of the stadium

*Red Line | Prep*

Start Construction 2021
*


































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

project behind the stadium

*Cub Tower*

Start Construction 2021


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

project in front of the stadium

*T Tower*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Pari Match | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*TelegraphnayaV3 | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Protasiv Yar | Prep*

Start Construction 2021


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ITT Plaza | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Concordia | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Gogolivska | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*New Aftograf 2 | U/C








*










*

























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Lukyanivskyi*

Foto


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*KYЇVPROEKT City Space | U/C*






















































≡ ЖК KYЇVPROEKT City Space ᐈ Многофункциональный комплекс в центре Киева


【Жилой комплекс KYЇVPROEKT City Space】 – супер-современное пространство в центре Киева ✅ Панорамный вид на город ✅ Архитектура в стиле Bauhaus ✅ Внутренняя инфраструктура




kyivproekt.space


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*TECHNO LOFT Business Center*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the driving force behind these numerous exclusive residential projects? In most of the rankings, Ukraine is one of the poorest countries in Europe. But looking at these upscale living apartments I don't have this impression lol.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*HILLFORT Business Mansion

























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Nivki City



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Forum West Side*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Palo Alto 2


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*HOUSE OF CLOTHES | U/R


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*NOVUS | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*MegaMarket | U/R








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Hit Mall | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Ritejl Park Pochajna | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*L12 | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*М3 | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*BC Venetian

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Hub 4.0 PODIL 








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Podil Hub | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Loft 12 | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*NOBEL | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Aquamarine 2 | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Trukhanov Island








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*New Brige | U/C





















































*


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Manolo_B2 said:


> What is the driving force behind these numerous exclusive residential projects? In most of the rankings, Ukraine is one of the poorest countries in Europe. But looking at these upscale living apartments I don't have this impression lol.


Ukraine has poor banking system and almost no stock exchanges. So all the rich people invest in real estate.


----------



## Kumasi (Jun 9, 2019)

Kozhedub said:


> Ukraine has poor banking system and almost no stock exchanges. So all the rich people invest in real estate.


Huh, interesting. However, wouldn't it make more sense to invest abroad then? Also, one would think that the situation should then be similar in Moldova (which, admittedly, has a much smaller total population), yet there doesn't seem to be much going on in Chisinau as far as real estate goes, at least as far as one could tell from watching SSC forum threads.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Liberty Residence | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* Taryan Towers** 








*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Good projects.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*M1 | Prep*


Start construction 2021

*
















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ARSENAL PALACE | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ALPINA | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

LUCKY LAND | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Symbol | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Buchansky Concept Club House | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*TRIIINITY | U/C*

Floor: 20-23
Developer: Seven Hills


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Tetris Hall








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Kyiv Food Market








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

UNIT.City | U/C

*

























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Olympik Park | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*French quarter 












































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Great | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Taryan Towers*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*UNIT.City | U/C 






































































































































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

UNIT.Home | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Egoist Residence | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

KYЇVPROEKT City Space | U/R


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Stanford | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*MANCHESTER | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Diadans

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Edeldorf*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Greenville Park*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Intergal City



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Yaroslavskiy








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*White Lines*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Pechersk Plaza


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*RiverStone*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Slavutich 2.0

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Edelweiss House*










*







*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Lisova Kazka


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*New Aftograph

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Business Park | U/C






























































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*A 136 | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

LUCKY LAND | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

LIKO-GRAD | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Mulberry Homes | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*City Lake





















































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Manhattan City*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Rybalsky | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*IFC*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Philadelphia Concept House | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*SanFranciscoCreativeHouse*

*







*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*PARK INN BY RADISSON KYIV TROYITSKA*

*







*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Seven*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Cinema | U/R



























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* Sky towers*

214m


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Hvoya*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Intergal City*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

City Lake | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Crystal Avenue |U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Aura


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Art Misto | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Elwood Townhouse | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Riviera Village*

180 houses


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Standard One Terminal*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Greenville Pechersk | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Sky Avenue | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

ATRIA CITY | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Antonovicha | Prep



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

TESLA HOUSE | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*NAVY Hotel | U/C





















































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Start | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Busov Hill


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Taryan Towers *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Edeldorf | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Greenpoint | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Chicago Central House


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

SALUT


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Forest Residence | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Smart Plaza Arsenal *| U/C*

Developer: UDP


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Arsenal Plaza Mall | U/C
















































































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*RichPort 


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Smart HUB Obolon 





































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Rihter Museum | Prep








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Greenpoint | U/C












































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Unit.City B1 | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*SV | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Respublika | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Faina Tawn | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

FJORD | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Urban Avenue Business Park | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Lake HUB | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*A 31*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

UNIT.Home | U/C

CENTRAL TOWER


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ANRIL house | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Comfort Tawn

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Life Story | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Tetris City | U/C*

4x38 floor
24 floor
2x18 floor


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Intergal City | U/C


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

It looks nice. Not what I would expect to see in Kiev, but very nice nonetheless.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Rusanivska Gavan


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Black_Duck


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Chicago Apartments

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Stanford | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ITT Park

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*M 15 | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Resident Concept House


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*A 57 | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Art D| U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Faina Tawn







































































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Comfort Tawn








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Montreal House | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Rybalsky








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Modus | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Crystal House | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Kitaievo | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*B14 

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Bereg Residence * * | U/C












































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

BELLAGGO | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Family Park Residence | U/C

48 homes


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

ProfiTHouse | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Сhildren's World | U/R

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Truhanov Island*

2021-2025


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Ferrexpo | Prep

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Samna *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*San Francisco*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Metropolis | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Eco Dream | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Nivki City


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Gorodok Office Space | U/R








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Babyn Yar | Prep



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ITT Center | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*NEST | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*P35 | U/R








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*K31 | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*А136 | U/C














































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Liverpool House | U/C












































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Crystal | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*CD | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*SAGA City Space | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*L Tower | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*PUSHA HOUSE | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Allure | U/C





















































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*iHome | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Wave House| U/C

























































































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*K30 | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Platonovskiy | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*River Towers | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

А4 










P 11











H14


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Domino*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*M Towers | Prep*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Selfish Club*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Zoraniy*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Andriyivsky | U/R*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Club House | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*N29








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Philadelphia Concept House | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Washington Concept House | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Medison Gardens | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Taryan Towers


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Intergal City | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Great | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Dibrova Park | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Zarichniy | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Diadans | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Crystal Park Tower | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Park O | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Terracotta | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Rusaniv Residence | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

New England | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Manhattan city | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

FREEDOM | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Rybalsky


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*KBD.house B16 | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*KBD.house B17 | Prep



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*K8 | U/C












































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*TC Resort | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Puscha Residence | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Toscana House | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

San Francisco | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Riviera Bucha | U/C

240 homes


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

SHELEST.home | U/C



















foto


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

9 Element | U/C

98 house


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

MAREA CLUB ROMANKIV | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Lakeville | U/C

160 homes


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Wooden House| U/C

18 homes


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Wooden House| U/C

21 homes


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Lucky Land | U/C


Lucky Land 2.0




















Lucky Land


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*А Nova House | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Italyanskij Kvartal | U/C*

22 homes 
*







*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Podil Loft | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

LA MANCHE | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Philadelphia Concept House | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Aria | T/O*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Salut | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Nordica Residence*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

INTERGAL CITY | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Lion Hills | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Eurosicty | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

IHOUSE | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Faina Town






























































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Respublika



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*UNIT.Home | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Taryan Towers


----------



## BVDublin (Feb 26, 2019)

A lot going on in Kiev! A question though, is there a particular reason why most building are just a little over a 100 meters and not reallytaller?


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

BVDublin said:


> A lot going on in Kiev! A question though, is there a particular reason why most building are just a little over a 100 meters and not reallytaller?


Building above 150 m is prohibited by law


----------



## BVDublin (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok thanks that explains a lot Any chance of a change in the law? The now abondened Sky tower had permission for over 200 meters


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

BVDublin said:


> Ok thanks that explains a lot Any chance of a change in the law? The now abondened Sky tower had permission for over 200 meters


Sky Tower will finish building, already have an investor


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

7 KVARTAL | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Vavilovih | U/C


























*


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

This is the first time I've heard of this height limit in Kyiv. Wasn't there a 160m+ tower build a few years ago? In any case, such inane and outdated height laws should have no place in a capital city.

Edit: Just found out about some more of Ukraine's idiotic height laws. They limit the height of buildings based on population! This is frankly ridiculous. Dont they know not allowing buildings to be higher than a certain height will just create a ceiling effect making the skyline look flat (like Sao Paulo)?

Read more here: В Україні введено обмеження висотності житлової забудови ➢ Погляд ➢ Новини Києва та Київщини онлайн

The justification this minister puts out for these height limits is laughable.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*The Ritz Carlton Kyiv | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Podil Hills | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Diadans | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

COMPASS CENTER | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Montreux | U/C


----------



## Black_Duck (Nov 19, 2018)

_Hawk_ said:


> *The Ritz Carlton Kyiv | U/C*


Откуда инфа?


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Black_Duck said:


> Откуда инфа?


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*New Podil | U/C

































































https://new-podil.kiev.ua/?utm_source=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=310446240.1624955519&utm_term=6009#4


*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Turgenev 17 | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Nobility | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

LA MANCHE | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

X-point | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Senat | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Nordica Residence | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*EDELDORF HILLS | T/O








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Lucky Land | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

UNIT.Home | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Urban Park | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Museum of Holodomor *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Museum Babin Yar | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Balance by Park Lake City | U/C*

150 homes


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*9 Elements | U/C*

98 Homes
*















































































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Manhattan City 

















*


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

_Hawk_ said:


> U/R


This project has been stopped due to public protests, as the building is considered a part of local heritage, and its architect has not given approval for the reconstruction.








Ukrainian activists save unique modernist building from demolition


Young Ukrainian activists have managed to successfully halt the demolition of an iconic modernist building in central Kyiv, showcasing the effectiveness of direct action.




emerging-europe.com


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Cultural Centre | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Desna Park Residence








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Luxberry lakes & forest | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Zenhouz | U/C






























































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Protsev | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Wellness Park | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*UNION Home | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Respublika | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Faina Tawn | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*UNION Home.Central Square | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Lisnili Resort | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Creator City | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Novolipki

















*


----------



## BlueBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Are there any renovations of older building going on?


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Diadans

















*


----------



## ekowturks (Dec 27, 2017)

Kyiv, Toronto, Sydney and Istanbul are killing it right now!


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

_*Riverdale*_* | U/C







































































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*1-Andriivsky | U/C*

Homes: 46

*





























































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Forest | U/C

Homes:26


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

3L Residences | U/C

Homes: 23

foto


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Ariel Village | U/C

Homes: 14


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Roshen*





























Phase 2 (2022)


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Euroformat








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*H Residence | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Beacon | U/C

























































































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Taryan Towers









*Black_Duck*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Teracota








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*7 Kvartal | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Franklin | U/C

















*


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kub29 | U/C































*








Kub29, Київ — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про Куб 29 (вул. Березняківська, 29) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*NVER | Prep







*








NVER


NVER - преміальний комплекс на бул. Лесі Українки, 7-9 від Taryan Group




nver.com.ua


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

GENESIS | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

OASIS | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*DOCK 32








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*KH | U/C












































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*BEREG Residence





















































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Riverside | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Healthy City | U/C


















































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*G Residence*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Lucky Land | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Manhattan City

36х3


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Shelest*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

NVER | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Art Hotel | Prep

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Z7 | Prep





















































*


----------



## Giff (Oct 8, 2012)

_Hawk_ said:


> *Art Hotel | Prep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


А где это?


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Huh?In English, thanks.It's an international forum version of Kyiv's projects and construction forum this is here?..🙄😅🙃


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Notting Hill

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVN7tDVjdoM/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

LA MANCHE | U/C * 






















































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

EDELDORF HILLS | U/C * 


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Olimpic Plaza | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Smart Plaza Arsenal | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*T Tower | U/C









































































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*NVER | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*EWA | U/C












































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ZO1 | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

TERRA-land


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*M3

















*


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

_Hawk_ said:


> RIVERDALE | U/C


amazing project!


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

LEAVES | U/C



















*


































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*L8 | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*M8

















*












*







*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Krausse | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

FJORD | U/C











*


































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Creator City | U/C


Compleit 2027


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Luck Land | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*L5 | U/C































































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Respublica Park*

video
*








archimatika - Ð— Ð½ÐµÑ‚ÐµÑ€Ð¿Ñ–Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ñ‡ÐµÐºÐ°Ñ”Ð¼Ð¾ Ð½Ð° Ð²Ñ–Ð´ÐºÑ€Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ñ Ð¢Ð Ð¦...


З нетерпінням чекаємо на відкриття ТРЦ Respublika Park , яке відбудеться уже зовсім скоро - 12 листопада 2021. Наші друзі із ZBROY films зняли чудове...




fb.watch





















*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

_Hawk_ said:


> *NVER | U/C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is astonishing, love the boldness of some projects in Kyiv.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

MichiganExpress said:


> This one is astonishing, love the boldness of some projects in Kyiv.


When real estate grows in price by 30-50% per year, such projects should not be surprised.There will be many more projects like this.The construction boom is just beginning....96% of housing in new buildings is bought for cash, only 4% for a mortgage due to high interest rates.



more NVER


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*L 33 *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Montreal House | U/C




























*







*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

The First House | T/O











*







*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Liverpool House | U/C 










*

























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Metropole


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

7 Avenue | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Smart Plaza Arsenal *


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Riviera | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Z62 | U/C


















\\







*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Park Lake House | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Dmytrivsky | U/C


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Goloseev Hills | U/C*



















*





























































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Obolon House | U/C








*










*











































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

City Residence | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Elysium | U/C






































*






















elysium.villas — Коттеджный городок







www.elysium.villas




*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Nordica Residence | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Aura City | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Riversone


























*


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Quicksilver said:


> Renders are better but unfortunately final result in 80% is well below what is shown on the renders.


In terms of architecture, no. The final result often differs a lot from the render, but it's not always for the worse. There are cases when completed buildings look better than renders.


Quicksilver said:


> This is what hurts me in Kyiv what every developer is only concerning about their own plots, basically you can walk on the street and have 100 different styles of pavement and landscaping depending on development, from no pavement to expensive granite tiles. City Council should stipulate and take bigger role in controlling overall look so city doesn't look so untidy.


Yes, we do have such a problem. No city planning at all or almost at all, as far as I know.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Central Hills | U/C

















* 

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*M* *101 | U/C


































































*











*







*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Vernadsky | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*В-14*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

O2 City Village | U/C 








* 




























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*O2 Residence | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Cultural Center New Podil | Prep








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Children World | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Lake Plaza | U/C



































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*
RED TRACE | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Sky Avenue | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Kozin I U/C













































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*B 17 | U/C








*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Tabirna 28 | U/C

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Standard One Terminal | U/C 








* 


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Presidential University | U/C*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*American University Kyiv | U/R*










*

























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Z 38

















*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Vita Village | U/C

87 homes










*





























































*


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Utlandia*

_Location:_ Irpin (Kyiv metro area)
_Use:_ residential
_Buildings:_ 1
_Floors:_ 10
_Apartments:_ 161
_Developer:_ Tomin Family Development
_Status:_ completed (2021)

_February 2021:









June 2021:

























ЖК Utlandia, Ірпінь — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Ютландія (вул. Чехова, 1а) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua




_


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Utlandia 2*

_Location:_ Irpin (Kyiv metro area)
_Use:_ residential
_Buildings:_ 1
_Sections:_ 4
_Apartments:_ 136 (sections 1 and 2)
_Developer:_ Tomin Family Development
_Status:_ U/C

_Renderings:_













































ЖК Utlandia-2, Ірпінь — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Ютландія 2 (вул. Українська, 1б) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Lion Hills*

_Location:_ Lisnyky (Kyiv metro area)
_Use:_ mainly residential
_Buildings:_ 25
_Floors:_ 2-4
_Apartments:_ 700
_Developer:_ Нове Століття
_Status:_ prep

_Renderings:













































ЖК Lion Hills, Лісники — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Лайн Хілс () на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua




_


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Be the One*

February 2022:

















ЖК Be the One, Київ: хід будівництва на фото — ЛУН


Фотографії ходу будівництва ЖК Be the One (ЖК Бі зе ван) (Київ). На ЛУН Ви можете легко переглянути динаміку будівництва житлового комплексу!




lun.ua


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Start


























*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Greenville Park | U/C

*











































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*iHome*

_Location:_ Kriukivshchyna (Kyiv metro area)
_Use:_ mainly residential
_Buildings:_ 11
_Floors:_ 11
_Apartments:_ 2370
_Developer:_ Українська будівельна компанія
_Status:_ U/C





















































ЖК iHome, Крюківщина — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Айхоум (вул. Балукова, 1) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua







https://novobudovy.com/novobudovy-kyivska-oblast/ihome-kryukivshhina


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Камертон
(Kamerton)*

Aerial view spring 2021:













































Аерообліт ЖК Камертон, Київ — ЛУН


Вид з висоти на комплекс ЖК Камертон (вул. Річна, 4) на ЛУН: обліт дроном на 360 градусів з видом на всі будинки житлового комплексу і хід будівництва.




lun.ua


----------



## august88 (Dec 2, 2007)

i always thought kyiv had some nice buildings. keep making more of these - and you _will_ make more.

love from CA, US


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

This section is only for the discussion of construction projects. Obviously there won't be much to discuss in this thread for the time being, but there are other places on these boards to show support for your respective sides of the conflict and condemn who you choose to. Those comments can be made in the In the News section at the bottom of the boards or in your respective Country Skybars/Off topic sections. 
For now this thread will be closed to discussion. I hope you can understand that this section of the boards isn't the place to show solidarity to one side or the other in an international conflict.


----------

